# Tinting question NEED ADVICE!!!



## batmobile (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey I have an 06 Phantom Black GTO
I would like peoples advice on what looks good with its color
I dont care if it is illegal =)
Tell me what percent and film looks good
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

i went with the gray 5% looks good . i dont remember if it was 3m or ? had done while back i do know it has a life time warrenty. but thats what id go 5%then again i dont drive every day so something for u to think about.


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

I put on 5% black all the way around. Black on Black is the badest color combo. Yes it is illegal, and i will also mention that is allittle difficult to see at night


----------



## SkinFlick (Sep 30, 2006)

I have (3M) 5% black on my back windows and 20% on my driver and passenger windows. I looks awesome, but now i kinda wish i went with 20% all around, as with 5% it is realy had to see who is driving behind you at night. Makes driving in the dark alot harder.


----------

